# New M3 Calibration



## Cool Breeze (May 9, 2019)

How long is the calibration time/miles for a Model 3? I have 260+ miles and no cruise control at all. May I have a problem or am I just impatient. The little blue circle is barely a millimeter.


----------



## albtrssp (Jun 1, 2018)

That's not normal. Mine was calibrated by the time I returned home from picking it up, which was about 20 or 30 miles.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I picked up my car with 14 miles, and within another 20 miles of highway driving it had calibrated.
You did purchase Autopilot, correct?


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Calibration complete before I got home. 20min drive from Delivery location.

Have you tried soft reset (hold down both scroll wheels), or Hard Reset?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Cool Breeze said:


> How long is the calibration time/miles for a Model 3? I have 260+ miles and no cruise control at all. May I have a problem or am I just impatient. The little blue circle is barely a millimeter.


So your screen is still showing the wheel in the upper left corner (under the speed) with just a partial ring around it in blue? (It does this while calibrating)? Call service, they should be able to reset it remotely for you.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Cool Breeze said:


> How long is the calibration time/miles for a Model 3? I have 260+ miles and no cruise control at all. May I have a problem or am I just impatient. The little blue circle is barely a millimeter.


+1 with the others saying try soft and hard reboots (scroll wheel boot versus power down from menus reboot). If that doesn't give you more progress with driving definitely contact support.


----------



## Cool Breeze (May 9, 2019)

Thank you all. I did both reboots and now have 300 miles with just a millimeter still (blue on the wheel). I did purchase autopilot so service call it will be.


----------

